# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  As Cost of Importing Food Soars, Jamaica Turns to the Earth

## sandy-girl

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/04/wo...nted=all&_r=2&

----------


## JitterBug

interesting article . . . hey sandi girl, it was nice meeting you!!!

----------


## captaind

I'm putting in 4 acres of various crops (some long term....some garden)

I was saying to someone last week...how have we come to the point where we import RICE?

This generation has no idea of how self sustaining Jamaica can be........

Kinda seems like I'm a planter again

----------


## goldilocks

LOL, some folks feel that farming is beneath them.  I would love to have a small sustainable place in Jamaica, just need the freedom to do it - soon come.  Old ways are vanishing;  I was hanging out clothes a couple of summers ago and my teenage son asked why i was doing that?  I said to him, 'You don't remember being poor do you?"  I've washed plenty of laundry by hand and hung it out to dry when you were small - just saving electricity!

----------


## Sakinah Rainey

I have to say that planting here in Jamaica is one of the easiest thing's I have EVER done. I moved here from Miami back in July and haven't looked back yet!  Here are some good crops that you need to do nothing but sow and water:  Okra, Corn, cucumber.. I planted these and I am already harvesting my okra.. so proud.  I just started to start tomato and peppers indoors.. the past two sows, the ants took away the seeds.   I have REPLANTED ginger root, scallions, and cho cho from leftover scraps that I didn't get to cook and they are doing wonderful.  I didn't need to add anything to the soil to get any of these things started.  My only headache are ants because they will take away any small seeds before they sprout.  Also, I got my husband to build my a rabbit coop and I have now 1 boy rabbit and 2 girls (flemish giants)  both girls are already expecting!  Soon enough I will only have to go to the market for flour, sugar, and oil.  I highly recommend people living in Jamaica to take advantage of everything this beautiful country has to offer!  
Blessings xoxo

----------


## captaind

You betcha'

Next year I'll have 4 acres under cultivation!

----------

